# PowerCD et Video



## gpbonneau (26 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai trouvé récemment des CD compatible PhotoCD Portfolio et j'ai voulu les essayer sur mon PowerCD.



Mais impossible de remettre la main sur le câble video qui va avec. 
Argh, je l'ai acheté neuf pourtant et il n'est plus dans la boite ... resté accroché à une télé quelque part...
C'est une prise MiniDin très particulière, et je n'ai pas trouvé non plus de prise seule pour refaire un câble, sur le net... ça n'a rien de standard ??


Heureusement, j'ai fini par trouver un câble dans une boutique (au Pays-Bas) pour 10€ :
https://www.onlinekabelshop.nl/din-8pins-movieplug-composiet-3rca-2-meter
C'est un câble avec 3 prises RCA (Video + 2 Audio L-R), surement commun aux lecteurs Kodak et Phillips, jumeaux du PowerCD.


Avec mon PowerCD acheté en France, j'avais un câble avec une prise peritel :
(la boite avec la packing list)


J'ai principalement utilisé les sorties audio (mini-jack) et SCSI, et très peu la sortie video. 
Je ne me souviens plus de l'aspect de la prise MiniDin et si c'était un câble seulement peritel, ou avec aussi des prises RCA (ou des RCA avec un adaptateur peritel)... si quelqu'un en a un, une petite photo svp.

Quoiqu'il en soit, le cable que j'ai trouvé fonctionne très bien.


Avec les CD "Expédition Patrimoine", à l'aide de la télécommande, on a même droit à de l'interactivité, des commentaires audio et une belle galerie de photos. C'est un peu lent, mais très bien fait, ça date de 1993 tout de même.



Les photos de l'écran LCD de la petite TV Sharp provoque un effet de moirage. En réalité ce n'est pas si mal que ça.


----------



## dandu (26 Septembre 2017)

Je vais regarder avec le mien pour la tête du câble, mais de mémoire y a juste un adaptateur Peritel basique (compsoite et peut-être S-Video), ça sort pas du RGB


----------



## melaure (28 Septembre 2017)

Super sympa, j'en ai aussi un, mais pas beaucoup de contenu. Il faudrait que le teste un de ces quatre. En fait il est dans le salon relié à une chaine, mais juste pour écouter des CD. Ca fait sympa dans la bibliothèque. Peut-être qu'un jour je trouverais un modèle en spare.


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Septembre 2017)

Au début je m'en suis servi en SCSI relier à des PowerBook, mais c'est pas très rapide, vite remplacé par des lecteurs/graveurs plus performants.
Quand je l'ai acheté je le trouvais plutôt réussi au niveau look pour l'époque et j'avais dans idée de faire mes photos sur papier et PhotoCD. Mais c'était pas donné, et concurrencé aussitôt par les photos sur CD en jpeg, moins cher et lisible partout. 
Du coup j'ai dû faire quelques PhotoCD, c'est tout, transformé en jpeg depuis longtemps (je ne sais même plus si j'ai encore les CD...)
Depuis il est dans mon bureau, branché à des AppleDesign Speaker II, pour l'audio uniquement.
Et maintenant en video, avec cette petite TV Sharp que je n'utilisais plus (4/3, pas TNT).
Je vais essayé de trouver d'autres PhotoCD Portfolio et me faire une petite collection (encore une ;-)). Mais c'est moins gros que mes piles de LaserDiscs ;-))


----------



## melaure (29 Septembre 2017)

Ca reste classe dans un salon avec le système d'ouverture. Bon les commandes c'est rustique par contre.


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Octobre 2017)

Le lecteur à la verticale c'est sympa, ça prend moi de place et le design était réussi. 
Avec la télécommande ça va, sauf pour pour le son, le niveau de la sortie son n'est pas réglable sur le lecteur ou via la télécommande.



Les PhotoCD Portfolio "Expédition Patrimoine" ne sont pas si mal. Mais impossible de trouver des infos sur le net. 
1993 c'est la préhistoire du web ;-)
C'était une collection du Centre Unesco du Patrimoine Mondial édité par Tribun Edition à Paris. Je ne sais pas combien ils en ont fait ? 
J'ai trouvé le N° 3 St Petersbourg) et 4 (Angkor) donc, et j'ai juste trouvé quelques mentions d'un n° 2 (Vikings). 

Donc si quelqu'un connait cette collection pour éclairer ma lanterne...


----------



## melaure (3 Octobre 2017)

Ha sympa, suffirait de faire une image disque et un scan de la surface du CD pour qu'on puisse en profiter ... 

Sinon il y a une molette de volume sur le coté du lecteur, mais rien à distance effectivement.


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Octobre 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Ha sympa, suffirait de faire une image disque et un scan de la surface du CD pour qu'on puisse en profiter ...



Je vais préparer ça 



melaure a dit:


> Sinon il y a une molette de volume sur le coté du lecteur, mais rien à distance effectivement.



La molette module la sortie casque (30mW), pas la sortie ligne, mais comme les enceintes marchent sur les 2 sorties...
Dommage que la télécommande ne l'intègre pas. Mais une télécommande pour moduler la sortie son du casque... filaire, ils ont pas dû trouver ça nécessaire 
Et des enceintes type PC avec télécommande sans fil, c'est pas courant. Par définition tu es devant le PC, donc à coté des enceintes...


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Octobre 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Ha sympa, suffirait de faire une image disque et un scan de la surface du CD pour qu'on puisse en profiter ...



Voilà, pour ceux qui veulent tester leur PowerCD avec ces vieux PhotoCd Portofolio de 1993, ils sont là :

https://www.macintoshrepository.org/11076-saint-petersbourg-expedition-patrimoine-no-003
https://www.macintoshrepository.org/11074-angkor-expedition-patrimoine-no-004

C'est du Toast, j'ai essayé, ça marche.


----------



## dandu (28 Octobre 2017)

T'as les enceintes noires avec, pas mal.

Pour les disques : 

http://www.worldcat.org/search?qt=hotseries&q=se:"Expedition+patrimoine"

Et le premier (Ethiopie) semble disponible sur Paris : http://www.worldcat.org/title/lalibela-ethiopie/oclc/864348881?referer=br&ht=edition


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Octobre 2017)

Merci Dandu, amusant cette petite chasse aux trésors après 25 ans, donc on vient de recenser les premiers numéros des CD "Expédition Patrimoine" de l'Unesco (je ne sais pas s'il y a eu une suite) :

001 : Lalibela - Ethiopie
002 : Vikings - Trésors
003 : Saint Petersbourg - Russie
004 : Angkor - Cambodge

Pour le 1 et le 2, pas dispos via le net évidemment (quand la Culture se heurte au Commerce ;-)

Pour les AppleDesign II noires, elles sont bien en dessous de la version 1 au niveau qualité, surtout dans les aigus, et ergonomie (même pas d'interrupteur), dommage.
https://forums.macg.co/threads/appledesign-powered-speaker.1291101/
Je ne sais pas s'il y a eu des versions 1 noires ?


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2017)

Merci gpbonneau, mais les "Big Files" sont réservées aux "members", je ne peux pas récupérer ...


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Octobre 2017)

Salut Melaure, l'inscription est des plus light ;-)
sinon ça passe en dessous pour les Booklet et Angkor.
Mais si tu ne veux pas t'inscrire pour récupérer Saint Petersbourg, -> MP


----------



## dandu (7 Novembre 2017)

Après avoir vérifié : dans la boîte de mon PowerCD (UK), j'ai juste un câble DIN vers composite/RCA audio.

Et après recherche, y a bien une version S-Video chez Philips, mais pas de RGB.

Le S-Video est a priori le meilleur (si c'est pas converti en interne depuis le composite comme avec les LaserDisc...).


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2017)

gpbonneau, je me suis inscrit finalement, mais je verrais tout ça après l'Alchimie 2017.


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2020)

Hello, de retour sur le sujet car je viens de rentrer un deuxième PowerCD (en boite) mais sans le câble AV.

Je vais essayer de commander celui indiqué en haut sur le site néerlandais.

Et récupérer tous les Photos CD possibles.


----------



## Big Ben (3 Juin 2020)

Damn, déjà les Macintosh Portable, le eMate et maintenant les PowerCD. Comment tu déniches ça xD 

Je suis envieux...


----------



## Invité (3 Juin 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> …Comment tu déniches ça xD
> 
> Je suis envieux...


3 ans de recherches…


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2020)

Oui c'est presque ça, j'ai des alertes sur ebay, lbc, etc ... 

Par contre sur le site néérlandais y a rien en anglais ... même pas sur qu'ils livrent en France.


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Juin 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Oui c'est presque ça, j'ai des alertes sur ebay, lbc, etc ...
> 
> Par contre sur le site néérlandais y a rien en anglais ... même pas sur qu'ils livrent en France.



Google traduction... et ça le fait... pour le plus important.
Je l'ai commandé, payé via Paypal... et je l'ai reçu ;-))
... 20€ environ avec les frais de port tout de même...


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2020)

Oui les frais de ports ne sont pas donnés, je vais voir s'il y a d'autres trucs intéressants, voir en prendre deux, comme ça j'aurais un spare pour un des deux PowerCD.


----------

